# 1995 Maxima problems PLEASE HELP!!!



## Mszlala83 (Jun 3, 2009)

ok i bought my 1995 Nissan Maxima in February 2009, with 85k miles on it. its has 90k on it nowand it just started giving me some problems, its automatic but the shifter is stuck in park, if i use both hands, put my foot on the break and wiggle it it comes out, what can be the problem here??? also the spoiler light is out soi need a whole new spoiler??? its an LED light, do u think the shifter being stuck will effect how the trans is working i mean it feels a lil sluggish to me, and kicking into 2nd feels a little ruff? idk can someone please help! Thanks!! 


[email protected]:
confused:


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If all the tail lights are out then then the stop lamp switch is bad which also controls the park switch that releases the shifter. But when you noted the second concern you need to run some codes and check for trans codes.


----------



## Mszlala83 (Jun 3, 2009)

all lights work except the one in my spoiler, which has been out since i bought it, the shifter just started doing this last week. its def not the lights, we checked that already, what else could it be ?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

You need to start looking at the tranny for codes and get a trouble tree for your tranny to narrow the problem down.


----------



## Mszlala83 (Jun 3, 2009)

damn , ok how do i do that lol, sorry


----------



## Mszlala83 (Jun 3, 2009)

WILL I FAIL INSPECTION FOR THE SHIFTER PROB?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

No you wont fail inspection, it'll just be annoying when you drive it.

As far as the spoiler light... Maybe its just unplugged. The plug is behind the carpeted cover on the trunk lid. Another possibility is that it is bad, in which case you can replace just the 3rd brake light. Check on ebay or even salvage yards in your area.


----------

